# FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 can't find CD



## fronty (Nov 8, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD 7.2 on my new Acer Aspire 7530, but I couldn't get networking working. It has Atheros AR5B91 (chip 0x002a168, AR9280?) and Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet. I googled around about that Broadcom chip and it seems to me that it is BCM5764. 7.2 didn't recognise any of those two.

Then I tried 8.0-RC2. It boots fine, seems to recognise AR5B91. Didn't see anything pointing to the Broadcom chip, but I'm not sure. The problem is now that 8.0-RC2 doesn't find my CD/DVD drive. The drive is HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50N.

Any hints how can I get this working?


----------



## fronty (Nov 9, 2009)

I was thinking about checking 8.0 ath driver source on another computer, copying it into my 7.2 installation and compiling new kernel with ath driver recognising my chip. Is FreeBSD's driver interface stable between major versions and could this work?


----------



## fronty (Nov 10, 2009)

I upgraded my system to 8.0-RC2. The chip is recognised, but it doesn't work. Every time I try _ifconfig ath0 up scan_, ifconfig prints:

```
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```
With _ifconfig ath0 ssid my_net_ I get

```
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: invalid argument
```
If I try to use WPA-PSK and run _/etc/rc.d/netif start_:

```
Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
Failed to initialize driver interface
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x800e091c9 user_data=0x800e050f0 handler=0x421840
ath0: no link .............. giving up
```

_dmesg | grep ath_ gives:

```
ath0: <Atheros 9280> mem 0xca000000-0xca00ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci6
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR9280 mac 128.2 RF5133 phy 13.0
```

Is there anything I could do to get this working on fbsd?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 10, 2009)

have you created wlan0?
try adding this to rc.conf


```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid whatever DHCP"
```


----------



## fronty (Nov 10, 2009)

I added those lines, but ifconfig doesn't create wlan0 on boot. When I create wlan0 with _ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0_ and run /etc/rc.d/netif, things fail at dhclient (again "no link"). If I run _ifconfig wlan0_ after I've created wlan0, ifconfig stops after line which includes ssid and prints:

```
ifconfig: missing or corrupted regdomain database
```
I checked rc.conf(5), and it seems to me that ifconfig gets called like that when wlans_<if> is set and that is what ath(4) uses in examples.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 10, 2009)

can you post your /etc/regdomain.xml


----------



## fronty (Nov 11, 2009)

I checked that file and it didn't include any meaningfull data (at least not xml). I ran fsck and copied regdomain.xml from /var/tmp/temproot. After that ifconfig worked correctly, but I couldn't connect. Then I tried different parameters with ifconfig and checked my router's settings (but didn't change anything), and now it works. Thanks!


----------



## fronty (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay, with same settings after reboot it doesn't get connection anymore. This is strange.


----------



## fronty (Nov 12, 2009)

I got the wireless working. I had to set my router to use 11g and not mixed mode. Now it works like trains toilet.

I upgraded to RC3. My CDDVD drive still isn't working, and every time I try to install some package, I get errors about unlinking some file or executing tar pipeline of some lenght. I haven't tried installing from ports because I haven't downloaded ports tree yet. That's the next thing to do.


----------

